
The World’s Protesters Want to Soak the Rich, but That’s Not All - spking
https://news.yahoo.com/world-protesters-want-soak-rich-050000214.html
======
blacksqr
Article doesn't mention any actual instances of people wanting or trying to
soak the rich.

